# Smilla cat food



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

I am going to deff put my cats on the wet food. 

My cats also graze on go cat. Was thinking of putting them on smilla dry food aswell. Just as a free food to graze on. their diet will mostly consist of wet food anyway.

Smilla is cheaper then go cat. But is it better quality?

Im on a very limited budget atm and its due to go down 50% next year so i cannot afford alot. so if there is any food out there same price as smilla thats better quality then please let me no?

But for less money should i feed smilla instead of go cat?

Whats the bozita dry range like? Is it better then smilla and go cat? or the same?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I feel like these have been answered a few times, dont know if this is a duplicate.

From your other post the Smilla dry sucks, as does the Bozita dry. You may as well not feed it. remeber the feeding requirements of crap food are MORE than good food so you are feeding more of the crap so it is a false economy.

There is no point feeding a cat crap food just to fill it up and feel like you are feeding it. From the a-z dry which I quoted you in ANOTHER post for an extra 5p a day you could feed a better quality dry such as Orijen or Acana.

I understand you are on a budget, but for me, I would give up a lot of my own personal luxuries (internet etc) before I started to skimp on my cats nutrition.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes but i cnnot skimp on having running water and electricity and a roof over my head.

The internet probably wont be renewed in august as it stands anyway. atm im stuck in a contract. Im afraid its either that dry food or something as cheap but hopefully better quality. 

Because as i said. i prefer to have a roof over my head. You have no idea how tight my money issues are.


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

I've seen your other posts that you took these cats in from a friend, which is very comendable. 

With all due respect, if you are struggling on a tight budget with regards to their food which, as you have said, is going to decrease even further, what about other expenses ie vets bills?


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Smilla is the most affordable of the high protein, low carb, no-grain brands IMO. It looks great in my point of view, big chunks of sardines, whole chicken hearts. Yesterday, my husband asked me if we were in a MadMan situation, what cat food I would eat, and in a heartbeat I said "Smilla is mine!!" 

But my cat has gone off Smilla... so if you (or any other PF member) live nearby, I'll give the remaining cans to you. I'm in Leixlip, Ireland.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

All I mean is that a lot of advice has been given by Hobbs on a good medium ground between cheap and good. each post seems to try to work something out cheaper but there's only so cheap you can go without feeding the cardboard. Personally there is zero point in cheap dry, as I said it's a false economy due to the feeding reqs.

A cat will get all it's nutrients from less of a hq feed. If you're gonna go with cheap dry plus a good wet, I would just go with the wet and not waste money on dry.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

I know you've looked at it previously and it is a comprimise (as is everything else) but in the price range you're looking at I would say the Porta 21 is probably the best of the bunch and cheaper than Smilla even if only buying a single 10kg bag.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

It isnt just me. If i was to buy a cat food i would feed the cheaper porta 21. a 10kg would last me probably a year but im trying to convince my other half as well dont forget.

He doesnt want to buy such a large sack because it will go off and hence waist our money.

Which is why i asked in a previous post if i could freeze it.

So i need to find a good quality food in a smallish bag. Of course its less expensive it seems the more you buy.

I would buy porta 21 but as the only thing i can afford is a 10kg sack im kinda stuck. 

So i decided on smilla. Small bags, cheap aswell. Its either smilla or go cat im afriad. 

Im spending more money on their diet then i am my own! im on a forced diet!

They are eating better then me! i have a 20 pound a month budget for them! And a 20 pound budget for me per month!!!

I have got some savings put back for vets bills and also looking into signing up to the pdsa which takes half price off all vets bills.

Just bought some smilla cans offline btw to try them on but ty for the offer.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Id be getting the 24 pack of Smilla from Zooplus and looking to increase the budget for my cats.

There is simply no point to feeding those dry foods. They wont be getting anything from it. Why waste your money on them? 

Why not go with a small bag of HQ dry and feed less of it alongside the smilla.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I was going to stay away from this as I very much feel that most of your questions have been answered by the A-Zs but what about Fish4Cats for the dry food if you have to/want to feed dry? High meat, well fish, content, and cheap.


----------



## Lilyboo (Nov 19, 2015)

I used James Wellbelovd as a breeder 15 yrs ago and now, returning to breeding I've used Royal Canin BUT, I have to say Aldi's dry adult (or senior) is wonderful.
My Persian love it and so does my fussy Sphynx. At £1.99 for 750g it's a snip. Their foils of wet food are good too.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2011.
That said my sister feeds aldi dry senior and I've seen the ingredients, full of cereals!


----------



## Lilyboo (Nov 19, 2015)

Really!? Are we talking about the Vitacat? 
I wouldn't touch the general boxed or obviously cheap stuff with an 8ft pole.
I oft wonder why people have pets if they're going to feed cardboard...even in the present dire financial climate.
But Vitacat solves the problem.....at least for mine and daughter's felines.
I


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes. Vita cat. Dry senior. Take a look at the ingredients yourself. 
There are much better dry foods out there with no cereals, however wet foods are 100% better than dry.


----------

